# London Capital of the World in 2012



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

*United Kingdom & London is the host of 2012 Olympic Games
The City of the Prime Meridian Line -and the Meeting Place of World Time!*


















*London the City of the Prime Meridian Line.*






*London capital of world for year 2012 / City of the Prime Meridian Line*








London at night from Tower Pier by Essex boy76, on Flickr


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

official tourism website

http://www.visitbritain.com/en/EN/


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

And in just a little bit more than a month I'll be there. I'm so excited, I just love London!


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

London is one of my favorite cities but I like small and traditional British towns more.


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

SO143 said:


> Leadenhall Market by Harry Ball, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Untitled by Harry Ball, on Flickr
> ...





christos-greece said:


> Central London Aerial Photoshoot_Nov 2011-65 by Insightful Light, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Central London Aerial Photoshoot_Nov 2011-68 by Insightful Light, on Flickr
> ...


*London the meeting place of time in 2012*


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Great pictures of a very beautiful city!


----------



## Dakaro (Nov 20, 2011)

I love Canary Wharf


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

Laserbeam symbolising the Meridian Time Line, Greenwich, London.


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

SO143 said:


> Olympic Park Afternoon by Nigel Lomas, on Flickr


*'Glittering' 2012 start for London*

A dazzling fireworks display is expected to attract up to 250,000 people to London to welcome in the new year.
The London Eye will be the focal point for the pyrotechnics, which Boris Johnson said would be a fitting way to mark the start of an "extraordinary" year for the city.
A "quirky" and "surprising" show has been planned, the Mayor of London's office added.
There will be some 12,000 fireworks, producing 50,000 projectiles, launched during the display, which is triggered by Big Ben's chimes and lasts for 11 minutes and 15 seconds.
Mr Johnson said: "A glittering display will light up the sky to herald the start of 2012, the most extraordinary and exciting year we are likely to see in our lifetime in this city.
"We will stage an incredible Olympic and Paralympic Games, which will put us in the global spotlight and spur the long-term rejuvenation of east London and bring benefits to the whole capital.
"From the magic of the Games, to the Diamond Jubilee, and the London 2012 Festival to our own outdoor arts festival, we will welcome the world with thrilling events in every corner of the capital, to create a summer like no other."
Describing the planned show, a spokesman from the Mayor of London's office said: "Without wanting to give too much away, it describes London: diverse, quirky, surprising, evolving, inspirational. There is a nod to the nostalgic past, but, like the city, it is very contemporary and of course it looks ahead to an amazing year for the capital."
London-themed songs will accompany the fireworks, which are expected to be watched on television by millions of people around the world.
Those travelling to the Southbank to see the pyrotechnics have been warned that visibility may not be good. Gareth Harvey, a forecaster with MeteoGroup, the weather division of the Press Association, said: "It looks like it will be cloudy on the night but temperatures should remain mild, with the chance of a few spots of drizzle."

http://www.google.com/hostednews/uk...x8UuHkWdJxZSz41PA?docId=N0712661325248219746A


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## MikeVonJ (Oct 3, 2009)

I would love to visit London!


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

SO143 said:


> taken from Bermondsey by Daveyboy_75


looking good.....


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great new thread...awesome pics and nice videos from London.:cheers:


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## Dakaro (Nov 20, 2011)

^^ Very nice photos, SO143
:applause:


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

SO143 said:


> NYE (3) by Me.Two - Next Trip?, on Flickr


 kool


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Stunning Pictures , SO143 :applause:


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

*London 2012 Today - Lets Have A Look....200 days to go..*


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ariel988/6669893139/sizes/l/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/pyrofer/6668321961/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Why I love London, by Uma Thurman​*
The Telegraph
4th January 2012










> *London is the best place to work in the world, according to actress Uma Thurman.*
> 
> "When it comes to wardrobe, make-up - really anything in the creative arts - the greatest crews are in London," she said in an interview with monthly magazine Harper's Bazaar.
> 
> ...


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

> *'Europe's biggest' free wi-fi zone set for London*
> 
> *Mobile operator O2 is to provide free internet to "millions" of residents and visitors in central London by launching Europe's largest free wi-fi zone.*
> 
> ...


BBC News
6th January 2011


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

by Traumahawk


----------



## efezedy (Dec 11, 2011)

SO143 said:


> *Why I love London, by Uma Thurman​*
> The Telegraph
> 4th January 2012​


What an amazing source! Una Thurman ! :nuts:


----------



## Turbosnail (Dec 8, 2004)

SO143, I like the photos you post but you must spend literally ALL DAY on flickr!!


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

such an amazing cityscape...


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

_http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/3d/NFL_International_Series_2010.jpg_


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

SO143 said:


> ^^
> 
> _Special Forces And Marines during exercise in River Thames_
> 
> ...



kool. 189 days to go........and counting until London 2012.....


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

London 2012


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

A symbol of change


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

SO143 said:


> _
> palace_mall1 by AirLandImaging, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Untitled by ashleigh290, on Flickr_


kool


----------



## Enzo (May 3, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

SO143 said:


>


KOOL


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

*UK launched add campaign for Britain and Olympics*










A multi-million pound international campaign has been launched to entice visitors to the UK and for Olympics.

*Campaign cities :*
Beijing -Berlin -Los Angeles -Melbourne
Mumbai -New Delhi -New York
Paris-Rio de Janeiro -Sao Paulo
Shanghai -Sydney -Tokyo -
Toronto


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

SO143 said:


> *St Pancras International Station, N1C*
> 
> _
> 
> ...


kool


----------



## lezgotolondon (Aug 31, 2010)

awesome! I will be there!

If brits were more EU oriented, london could easyly be the unofficial capital of EU


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful pics and videos from London....:cheers2:


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

by Arpad Lukacs Photography[/SIZE][/I][/QUOTE]

Meridian line of time!


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

London host City to the Olympics games in 2012

26123167


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

DSC03182 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


DSC03125 by Lumberjack_London,


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

*Ringing in the games! Huge Olympic logo floats down the Thames to mark 150 days to go*

*Only 150 day to go to the London Olympics....*


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

posted by *DarJoLe*.









Greater London Authority (GLA)[/QUOTE]


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

SO143 said:


> by *SE9*
> 
> *Canning Town / Silvertown* E16


 kool


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

RobH said:


> From the brilliant Jason Hawkes again:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kool !


----------



## Luca_Rome (Sep 25, 2008)

Loved the North Korea-inspired skyscraper...


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

wawd said:


> not taken by me but had to post this:
> 
> Blue O2 / North Greenwich / London by zzapback, on Flickr


kool


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing pic on # 82....kay:


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

asdfg said:


> All taken by me, last Friday 23rd March, on a beautiful London day.


The new Shard


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Capital of the World? Good god; I doubt the British are that self absorbed.


----------



## Good Karma (Mar 22, 2011)

*:drool:



Pansori said:


> I took a few photos yesterday from Parliament Hill and Alexandra Palace. It was a beautiful day and many people were talking about the Shard.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sarflonlad (May 13, 2005)

isaidso said:


> Capital of the World? Good god; I doubt the British are that self absorbed.


At least they're not smug


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

SO143 said:


> DSCN0092 by SO143_LOVES_THE_SHARD, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSCN0091 by SO143_LOVES_THE_SHARD, on Flickr
> ...


kool


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

New Kings Cross


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

http://i.imgur.com/ScFCL.jpg


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

image dcms

The Great campaign in Tokyo - to promote UK and the Olympics.

https://www.facebook.com/ThisisGREATBritain


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

potto said:


>


kool


----------



## I am he (Oct 10, 2011)

Statistically London is the worlds most financially powerful and influential city...Aon moved its headquaters from Chicago to London recently...


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

---


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

from ArcelorMittal


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

40950267


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Cool video!


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

potto said:


>


kool


----------

